# WoW = Mit Perwoll gewaschen



## Malarki@buffed (2. April 2008)

> momentan spiele ich wow, aber leider fehlt mir der konflikt zwischen der horde und den allis....
> 
> es ist leider zu happy...nur schmusekurs...
> 
> ...



*MADE MY DAY*

Ganz wie das Zitat über mir schon sagt, sehe ich die Sache auch.
Nicht das ich ein RP-Spieler bin, aber ich bin der Ansicht
das man seine "Rasse" dannach auswählen sollte wie man ist.
Wenn ich nem Chaos begegne dann soll das das Personifizierte Arschloch sein,
ein Ork sollte sich aufführen wie ein hooligan!
Zwerge sollten Stur & Stolz sein.
Ach und wenn ich einen Sigmarpriester sehe soll der auch einen Fanatischen Glauben
haben und mich erstma mit seiner Religion flamen xD

Für mich gehört das einfach zum Spiel dazu, natürlich nich non-stop
aber iwie muss ich mich dem Zitat anschließen.
WoW ist einfach kein Fantasy-Rollenspiel mehr, da is nix mehr mit Fantasie
und garnix mehr mit "ROLLEN"spiel. Das ist Virtueller Schwanzvergleich,
Arbeit, Geldmache.. Da kann ich auch Css zockn gehn.

Ich finde Mmorpgs sollten ein Gefühl für die Welt rüberbringen.

*Was denkt ihr über Atmo ingame, über Verhalten und auswirkung aufs Spiel?
Wer hat denn nicht auchma Lust sich als WoW'ler n bissl RPlerisch zu Verhalten
(damit is net Schwules gesülze gemeint, so redet eh kein Zwerg x)*

Comments & Flames plx

mfg malarki  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (2. April 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> *MADE MY DAY*
> 
> Ganz wie das Zitat über mir schon sagt, sehe ich die Sache auch.
> Nicht das ich ein RP-Spieler bin, aber ich bin der Ansicht
> ...



/sign

Ich bin RPler und ehrlichgesagt war das ein Grund um mit WoW aufzuhören. 
Ein Zwerg muss einfach voller Groll oder einfach nur sturzbetrunken reden!
Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist dann geht einfach jegliche Atmo verloren.


----------



## Ilunadin (2. April 2008)

Leider wahr.In WoW gibt es schon lange kein RP mehr,aber ich bin mir sicher,dass wir dennoch auch in WAR keines bekommen werden.Wird nie klappen.


----------



## Walkampf (2. April 2008)

Naja, ich muss sagen, Warcraft im allgemeinen WAR (Muahahaha, wtt´n Wortspiel, verstehse?^^) ganz in Ordnung, aber grade mit dem Addon BC ging das Spiel, nein die ganze Saga völlig vor die Hunde, Punkt! Mehr hab ich dazu nich mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Gottesliebling (2. April 2008)

Tja, ganz unrecht hast du nicht. WoW ist mit seinem Comic Stil optisch eher etwas für eine Spielergruppe von 12 Jährigen. Konflikte sind spieltechnisch nur auf dem Papier vorhanden. Auch wenn sich die Fraktionen im WoW bis aufs Blut flamen.

Aber ich darf dich an dieser Stelle ernüchtern. WAR ist nichts anderes...
Definitiv nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (2. April 2008)

Ja stimmt scho, "vor BC" (damals) war alles besser.
Nicht nur was das RP anging, das es doch in WoW mal gab
und das es auf jedenfall in WAR (zumindest anfangs) geben wird.
Aber auch die Sache mit der nettigkeit allgemein,
den raids, dem Spielgefühl vom Gameplay her (ich sag nur pvp)
ist iwie recht mieß geworden, nicht gleich schlecht aber lange
nicht so gut wie vorher.


Naya ich werde versuchen meine Klasse gut rüberzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist schon dabei? Bei "raids" wo koordination etc. gefragt ist fällt das natürlich weg,
aber sonst? Naja man wird sehen ob WAR wirklich genauso wird. Ich werd mein bestes tun.


----------



## ozael (2. April 2008)

Wer WOW im Moment Fantsy-Flair zuschreibt hat,  solches noch nicht erlebt.^^


----------



## Malarki@buffed (2. April 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Zurück auf deinen Thread, nur weil du ein noob bist heißt das nicht gleich das WoW schlecht ist. Boon!



*Hmm wie niedlich, toller Flame, genau deshalb hab ich auch darum gebeten.
Warum? Na um zu zeigen was mich an WoW wirklich ankotzt ;D*
Wann hab ich behauptet WoW sei ein schlechtes Spiel?
Ich find es immernoch gut, damals wars nur besser.
Was ich Schlimm finde an WoW?... Naya schau dir deinen Comment an. 
Ich in WoW ein noob? Okay ich kann zwar nur auf nen Ssc/Tk raid zurückgreifen
und muss hinzufügen das ich wohl niemals t7 mein eigen nennen werde.
Aber das macht mich noch lange nicht zur Unterschicht von WoW, was den Skill angeht.

Allerdings kann ich mit sicherheit sagen das du zur Oberschicht von WoW gehörst,
was das Verhalten angeht.(Leider) Selbst wenn du t6 full hättest, wäre dein Verhalten lächerlich x)

Vll wird WAR nicht besser als WoW (zum. vom Technischen her.)
Aber trotzdem werd ichs versuchen und ma schaun wies wird.


----------



## Cerboz (2. April 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> War ist für den Mülleimer bestimmt


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
No way ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aus DIESEM Grund hab ich mit WoW aufgehört.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (2. April 2008)

@Violator....

ich weiss nicht was du mit den komischen beispiel ein paar kranker menschen  sagen willst...
ist das für dich ein krankes beispiel für rp?
weder verstehe ich warum du dich so angegriffen fühlst
Macht die WAR angst oder rp??

einfach nur loooooooooooooooool


----------



## Moagim (2. April 2008)

*Flame ignorier*

Um bei der Charaktervorstellung zu bleiben
Einen Auserkorener des Tzeentch kann man auch als kalten emotionslosen Krieger darstellen, es muss nicht zwanghaft ein Khorne Berserker im RP gespielt werden.

Der hexenjäger liese sich auch noch gut im RP spielen
Zitat: Unschuld beweißt gar nichts  *Scheiterhaufen anzünd*

Was ich mein ist, das fast alle/ die meisten Klassen in WAR einen guten Hintergrund liefern um sie im RP nutzbar zu machen.

Warhammer Klassen werden bereits mit einem gewissen Hintergrund geliefert. In WoW kann man nur auf die "traditionellen Verhaltensweisen" zurückgreifen die man jetzt im Fantasyraum von Zwerg/Mensch/Elf erwartet.
Die RP Interpretation der Klassen in WoW ist jedem ziemlich frei überlassen.

Wie hat ein Gnom Krieger sich zu verhalten----->nachforschen will---->nichts find.
Wie hat ein *hier Warhammer Klasse einsetzen* sich zu verhalten----->viel Material (nicht unbedingt bei allen aber doch beim Großteil)


----------



## Daviii (2. April 2008)

Also, ich verstehe deine Kritik zu WoW. 
Ich habe allerdings leider echt nie Flair gespielt in WoW...meistens den Kopf in die Hände gelegt oder über die süßen Flames gelacht, besonders im PvP. 
Ich bin mal gespannt wie das in WAR wird, falls der Flair rüberkommen wird freu ich mich noch mal mehr auf das Spiel.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall, falls es einen solchen gibt, auf einen RP - Server gehen. Und mich total blutrünstig und cool mit meinem Darkelf Guardian verhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jabor (2. April 2008)

Jop ich habe auch vor mit Wow aufzuhören... ich hab einfach keine lust mehr, immer das ständige (ruf)gefarme und die nach dem 2ten mal langweilig gewordenen dailyquests... rp is in wow überhaupt nich mehr vorhanden, auf nem RP server wirste blöd angeschnautzt wenn du rp benutzt usw usf...
ich hoffe WAR wird da besser...
aber da hab ich eigentlich keine bedenken
Vorallem die Zwerge gefallen mir richtig gut in WAR (nich so wie in wow, wo sie meiner meinung nach, als blödlich dargestellt werden)


----------



## Suyou (2. April 2008)

Gibt es überhaupt richtiges Rp? 

Also ich war auf RP Servern in WoW und muss sagen das der unterschied nicht gerade dolle war . Auch würde mich freuen wen ein wenig mehr Atmo rüber kommen würde wie schon angesprochen Zwerg=Stur etc. aber wen ihr den Zwergen spielt, würdet ihr dann den ganzen Tag nur stur sein und hackedicht sein?

Es wird wahrscheinlich bei WAR über eine kurze Zeit so laufen das Edle Elfen Mächtig Böse Orks und was da nicht alles rumläuft sich auch dem entsprechend verhalten aber das wird nicht immer so sein. 4-6 Monate Später gibts wahrscheinlich schon wieder mimimi darüber das kein Rp mehr exestiert ....leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Fazit mann kan nichts gegen Anti Rp´ler machen und muss gezwungener massen zusehen wie "sein" Game immer mehr mit der Zeit zu einen normalen MMO verkommt 



fröhliches töten ; Suyou  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (2. April 2008)

da gibts nix zu hoffen ob WAR gut wird oder nicht.

Es steht fest das WAR - für die Leute die sich für RP und Open PvP interessieren - definitiv besser wird als WoW.

gründe:
- Kiddies die nix drauf ham und alle flamen, werden keine gruppe finden (flame) und oft sterben (nix können außer flamen) und somit die nase voll von dem Spiel bekommen.
- Open PvP - RvR >> Ein traum wird wahr ! Jeder der so etwas gern hat logt sich ins paradis ein
- RP : die klassen haben einen guten hintergrund, RP ist super gut möglich
- Freundliche Community : die Kddies sind nach ner zeit weg weil man WAR einfach nicht mit spaß solo spielen kann.
- Allgemein besseres Klima, man versteht sich besser, das Spiel macht spaß.
- Man tut zwar öfters das selbe, aber weil Menschen in so großen bei jedem immer anders reagieren ists jedes mal abwechslung.
- Epische schlachten um die 'Keeps' und Städte


----------



## Sytranuss (2. April 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> da gibts nix zu hoffen ob WAR gut wird oder nicht.
> 
> Es steht fest das WAR - für die Leute die sich für RP und Open PvP interessieren - definitiv besser wird als WoW.
> 
> ...



/sign 
Das ist voll und ganz meine Meinung, schön, dass du mir die Schreibarbeit abgenommen hast. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die passende Community für WAR zu erhoffen/erwarten.


----------



## jabor (2. April 2008)

also wenn die community so wie im buffed- WAR Forum is, haben wir nichts zu befürchten =) (außer  ein paar ausnahmen^^)


----------



## Xxate (2. April 2008)

Ein wichtiger Aspekt, warum WoW so kuschelweich istl iegt einzig und allein an der grafik. Wie will man denn rollende köpfe grimmige stimmung und fiese orcs im comic stil zeichnen? Nein, nein das ist absolu unmöglich und das ist auch einer der vielen gründe, warum ich sehr wahrscheinlich zu WAR wechseln werde. Und seit BC ist ja die story in WoW auch fürn Arsch: Raumschiffe, Aliens, Kel'thas ein Feind von Illidan (wer WC3 gespielt hat, der wieß dass er sein leben für illidan riskieren würde - vermutlich weil er von illidan magie bekommt) usw.

Naja allerdings kommt es auch sehr stark darauf an ob einem game wegen storyline, atmosphäre oder simplem spielspaß gefällt oder nicht. Es gibt viele Leute denen WoW auch mit diesen Faktoren Spaß macht. Und so kuschelweich isses auch nich wenn man 2 1/2 stunden von allis corpsecamped wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. April 2008)

Einfach zu sagen: "Der Char ist Rasse XYZ und hat sich danach entsprechend der Rasse zu verhalten" ist aber garantiert auch kein RP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grizzla (2. April 2008)

Sorry for doppel post >.<


----------



## Grizzla (2. April 2008)

War => Wow Facts

*Open Pvp :* War > WoW  - 
Endlich mal einen richtigen Ork mit nem Zwergenkolben spalten! =)

*Grafik :* War > WoW - 
Orcs sind blutdrünstige Orcs und Zwerge sind starke Zwerge! (Juhu!) Dabei wirkt die  
                                 Grafik von War realisitscher und ernst zunehmender als die WoW Comic Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

*Community:* War > WoW - 
Tiefer als die Blizzard Community kann man schon fast garnicht mehr sinken (evtl ist die Counterstrike Community noch tiefer )

*Story/Traditionelle Sachen:* War > WoW - 
Das ist für mich auch so ein richtig dicker Punkt, EA hält sich ans 
                                                             Warhammer Universum das heißt es sie werden nicht die Story   
                                                             wie bei WoW versauen.. ich mein bei WoW.. ein 25iger 
                                                             Instanzboss der gekillt wurd tritt aufeinmal wieder in einer 
                                                             5 man Instanzauf...oder
                                                             Die einziegst wahre Allianz/Horden Klasse ist aufeinmal bei der 
                                                             anderen Fraktion oder die Blutelfen tauchen aufeinmal auf und
                                                             die Daranei laden mit einem Raumschiff ich mein... WTF!? ^^

naja mehr kann ich leider noch nicht sagen... ^^ ich hoffe nur die Server werden vernünftig.. mir graut es wenn ich an die HDRO Server denke.. 90% der Welt war verbuggt bzw. man ist immer gegen eine Wand gelaufen was mich zum aufhören gebracht hat.


----------



## Betrunkener (2. April 2008)

Warum machst du denn WoW nicht zu deinem eigenen RP game?
Schreib doch wenn du Zwerg bist einfach immer so, wie du es dir vorstellst (vor allem auf keinen rp-servern) Da hat man immer was zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Oder du gehst auf Wünsche anderer ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Beispiel kam mal einer zu mir an: Sry, darf ich ein Ticket schreiben gegen dich wollte immer das neue blizzard-Zeichen vorm GM-Namen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich antwortet: Nein tut mir Leid muss weg. Mögen deine Klingen auch weiterhin deine Feinde zerfleischen. *blizzzeichen*

Er hat sich nichtmehr gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zocke heute noch mit ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ist schon lange her)


nunja zurück zum punkt:
Spiele einfach selbst mit, dann werden andere es auch tun, da bin ich mir sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find es auch immer lustig wenn jemand kommt und meint: Hallo edler Ritter, unsere Gilde...blablabla. Dann mein ich nur. Schweigt Knappe und fahret in die tiefen des Meeres, ihr Narr! und das auf nem pvp server. Macht immer sehr viel Spaß sich auch in seine Rolle hineinzuversetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn man selbst es macht machen andere auch mit (Oder sie halten dich für verrückt und meinen boon und haun dich auf die igno. Dann hast du immerhin Ruhe vor solchen newbies xD)


----------



## Betrunkener (2. April 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> *Story/Traditionelle Sachen:* War > WoW -
> Das ist für mich auch so ein richtig dicker Punkt, EA *hält sich ans
> Warhammer Universum* *das heißt es sie werden nicht die Story
> wie bei WoW versauen*.. ich mein bei WoW.. ein 25iger
> ...



Das ist schon wahr, doch bei Blizzard wars Anfangs genauso. Es war alles schön und gut. Aber so langsam hatten viele das Spiel "durch" zockten sich ihren 5. Char auf 60 usw...ann musste was neues kommen. Und genauso wird es bei War auch sein. Zwar erst in 1-2 Jahren, aber es wird so sein. Also bitte nicht Lügen rumerzählen, von wegen War macht alles besser. Sie werden genauso verkacken wie Blizzard, anders ist es beim MMORPG nicht möglich. Es soll ja nie zuende gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (2. April 2008)

rp wird doch dadurch zerstört das alle immer alles besser wissen wie man den seinen Char spielen muss... wenn ich das schon hör, jeder zwerg muss stur und hackedicht sein zu jeder zeit, davon lebt doch keine atmosphäre...
individualität is auch wichtig nur in der wow community ist alles dermaßen festgefressen... und erstmal schauen wie sich rp in war durchsetzt hängt ja von der community ab, und anscheinend werden einige pvp imba roxxor wowler wechseln wollen weil sie ja so imba im pvp sind, daher mal gespannt wie sich die community und der umgangston verändert nach dem release


----------



## sTereoType (2. April 2008)

Betrunkener schrieb:


> Das ist schon wahr, doch bei Blizzard wars Anfangs genauso. Es war alles schön und gut. Aber so langsam hatten viele das Spiel "durch" zockten sich ihren 5. Char auf 60 usw...ann musste was neues kommen. Und genauso wird es bei War auch sein. Zwar erst in 1-2 Jahren, aber es wird so sein. Also bitte nicht Lügen rumerzählen, von wegen War macht alles besser. Sie werden genauso verkacken wie Blizzard, anders ist es beim MMORPG nicht möglich. Es soll ja nie zuende gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub du hast nicht ganz den standpunkt von grizzla verstand. er meinte nur das wow sich vom conten her nur an die drei spiele halten kann und wenn das ausgelutscht ist (wie es zur Zeit teilweise der fall ist) wird sich neuer content ausgedacht der einfach niht zum rest passt.
das kann dir bei war nicht so schnell passieren , da warhammers geschichte schon 25 jahre lang geschrieben wurde und immer noch geschrieben wird. da passiert es nicht so schnell das kein content mehr da ist


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. April 2008)

Betrunkener schrieb:


> Das ist schon wahr, doch bei Blizzard wars Anfangs genauso. Es war alles schön und gut. Aber so langsam hatten viele das Spiel "durch" zockten sich ihren 5. Char auf 60 usw...ann musste was neues kommen. Und genauso wird es bei War auch sein. Zwar erst in 1-2 Jahren, aber es wird so sein. Also bitte nicht Lügen rumerzählen, von wegen War macht alles besser. Sie werden genauso verkacken wie Blizzard, anders ist es beim MMORPG nicht möglich. Es soll ja nie zuende gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Japs, da haste recht WoW war zu Anfangs noch wirklich gut mit der Story umgegangen, jedoch ihr Problem war die neuen Rassen ordentlich ins Spiel zu implementieren und dadurch ist die Story und die Atmosphäre wohl größten Teils den Bach runter gegangen. Und ich denke, genau das wird bei den Addons von W.a.r. nicht passieren, da es schon beim Tabletop 14 verschiedene Völker mit Hintergrund und allem Drum und Dran gibt. EAMythic muss sich sozusagen kaum mehr etwas bezüglich der Story überlegen - da hat GamesWorkshop in den 25 Jahren, wo es schon Warhammer gibt, ihnen die Arbeit abgenommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (2. April 2008)

Die Story von WoW ist einfach verschlimmbessert worden. Es gibt so viele Romane von Warhammer, die integriert werden können, dass so genüg Stoff vorhanden ist. Außerdem werden irgendwann auch noch neue Rassegeschichten wie zum Beispiel die von Cathay implentiert, wodurch wieder neue Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung steht. Allein für die nächsten paar Jahre hat WAR Zukunft, da mit jedem Addon neue Rassen eingesetzt werden können und jeweils völlig neue Karrieren und Tiers.


----------



## Sidorius (2. April 2008)

Was die WoW Geschichte angeht brauchen wir wohl nicht zu diskutieren.
BC war ja wohln Schuss ins eigene Knie. Vondaher kanns bei WAR definitiv NUR besser werden, als es jetzt bei WoW der Fall ist.

Aber egal wie gut die Story, die Charakter und die Atmosphäre in War sein wird, das RP fällt und steht mit der Community. Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich da auch eher schwarz, zumindest auf lange Sicht.
Es wäre zwar schön, wenn die Community hier,später maßgebend für Community auf den Servern wäre, aber hier wird nur der harte Kern der WAR Fans representiert. Und der wird wohl angesichts der Massen, die auf die Server strömen wird, sollte das Spiel Erfolg haben, verschwinden gering sein. Dann bricht eine Flut "lolender", wie wahnsinnig hüpfender und angeberischer Uberroxxor, über uns nieder.

Ketzer, die es nicht verdient haben, auch nur einen Fuß auf unser Reich zu setzten.
Jedoch werde ich umso erfreuter sein, wenn ich eine dieser Ausgeburten Azeroths mit meinem Hammer in den Staub schmettere.
 -Es gibt keine Unschuld, keine Entschuldigung,...kein Erbarmen!-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also betet zu Sigmar, dass WAR keine gute Bewertung bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (3. April 2008)

Naja mir kommt die vorstellung mit ner grp im ts zu sein un plötzlich sagt der zwegen priest "Ne ich heil dich nich..." oder der ork "Grunz Grunz" "was solte das Grunz denn?" "Grunz"   ziemlich absurd....

WoW is ja auch nur noch online gameXD


LG


----------



## Torglosch (3. April 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> - Freundliche Community : die Kddies sind nach ner zeit weg weil man WAR einfach nicht mit spaß solo spielen kann.



Schön wärs, aber ich rechne dann eher damit das die sich zusammentun, in WoW finden sich ja auch genug Idiotengilden.

Und deine Annahme das man als schlechter Spieler die Lust an WAR verliert muss sich auch erst noch bewahrheiten. Das spiel wirklich schwer zu machen in dieser Hinsicht würde viel zu viele Kunden kosten, und im endeffekt gehts auch bei WAR nur um die Kohle.


----------



## Gottesliebling (3. April 2008)

Fazit: Lass die Finger von WoWund/oder WAR...

AoC dürfte die erste Wahl sein und bleiben.


----------



## Badumsaen (3. April 2008)

Gottesliebling schrieb:


> Fazit: Lass die Finger von WoWund/oder WAR...
> 
> AoC dürfte die erste Wahl sein und bleiben.


Aber nicht für leute die auf große pvp schlachten aus sind und keinen quadro core über roxxor hardcore pc haben. denn wenn AoC wirklich die sehr geile grafik beibehält, werden viele leute ganz schön schlucken bei den angekündigten großen Gildenschlachten.


----------



## teh_jack (3. April 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> *edit*
> Zurück auf deinen Thread, nur weil du ein noob bist heißt das nicht gleich das WoW schlecht ist. Boon!



sry aber das muss sein:
omg du kak nub! was redest du fuer einen muell...mag ja sein das die vllt items getragen haben die nach "nazi" aussehn und wenn es jaeger waren kommt das mit den hunden auch noch hin, aber spaetestens bei dem "und haben jeden gekillt wo was gegen Sie gesagt hat" verliert das ganze ja total den bezug zur realitaet! ich hoffe dir ist klar, dass man in WoW keine Leute von der eigenen Fraktion toeten kann und wenn sie von der anderen Fraktion waren koennten sie es nicht verstehen/sagen -.-
olol!!!!!!11elf

zum thema:
Finde es auch sehr schade, dass es in WoW so wenig RP gibt, da das Game meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Basis bietet.
Aber man kann nicht alles haben und WoW ist trozdem ein super Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (3. April 2008)

Ich hab es damals bei WoW getan, tue es nun bei HdRO und werde es auch bei was auch immer tun: mein RP knallhart durchziehen, auch wenn mir Lolz und Roflz entegen fliegen!


----------



## Angrimssohn (3. April 2008)

Billy schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich bin RPler und ehrlichgesagt war das ein Grund um mit WoW aufzuhören.
> Ein Zwerg muss einfach voller Groll oder einfach nur sturzbetrunken reden!
> Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist dann geht einfach jegliche Atmo verloren.



Ich finde es irgendwie imer wieder lustig, wenn irgendwelche "Rollenspieler" meinen sie wüssten wie Zwerge oder andere Rassen gespielt werden müssen in WoW oder anderen Spielen.

Eins ist doch mal klar. Du kannst die Zwerge aus dem WoW-Universum nicht vergleichen mit den Zwergen aus Warhammer, DSA, Herr der Ringe oder D&D. Jedes Universum hat seine eigenen Rassen mit Ihren eigenen Charakterspezifischen Eigenschaften.

Ich selber bin Pen&Paper Rollenspieler und lese sehr gerne Fantasy-Bücher und da habe ich schon viele 'Varianten" von z.b. Zwergen mitbekommen. Wenn schon Rollenspiel, dann solltet Ihr die Rassen Universumsgerecht spielen und nicht einfach mal son bischen mischen und sich dann aufregen, weil jemand seinen Char nicht so spielt wie Ihr es in euren Vorstellungen habt.

Letztendlich ist das beste Rollenspiel immer noch das Pen&Paper Rollenspiel, weil in jedem Spiel, das einen Rollenspielserver anbietet, wird es immer wieder Leute geben, die da überhaupt nicht reinpassen.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. April 2008)

Betrunkener schrieb:


> Das ist schon wahr, doch bei Blizzard wars Anfangs genauso. Es war alles schön und gut. Aber so langsam hatten viele das Spiel "durch" zockten sich ihren 5. Char auf 60 usw...ann musste was neues kommen. Und genauso wird es bei War auch sein. Zwar erst in 1-2 Jahren, aber es wird so sein. Also bitte nicht Lügen rumerzählen, von wegen War macht alles besser. Sie werden genauso verkacken wie Blizzard, anders ist es beim MMORPG nicht möglich. Es soll ja nie zuende gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Problem dabei ist ja das die Story nicht EA/Mythic gehört sondern GamesWorkshop. Sollte War mit irgendeinem Himmelschreienden Unsinn daherkommen könnte im schlimmsten Fall ihnen die Lizenz entzogen werden und dann müssen sie die Server runterfahren.
Wenn sie irgendwelche Erweiterungen machen *MUSS* das zuvor von GW abgesegnet werden, und Chatay und die Gebiete im Osten werden auch leider erst kommen sobald es dafür beim TT auch Armeen dazu gibt.


----------



## CiaoMarco (3. April 2008)

Ich glaube das es einfach mal unglaublich viele Leute ( neben mir ) gibt, die WOW lange genung gezockt haben und etwas neues suchen. Da greift man nach jedem Strohhalm den es gibt. Ich kenne einige die HDRO gleich nach dem release ausprobiert haben und meinten : Äh , WOW ist voll scheisse, HDRO ist sooo geil...
Was soll ich sagen? Nach 2 Wochen waren sie dann wieder zurück in WOW ( wb ^^ )
Genauso wirds mit WAR werden, viele werden es probieren, einige bleiben vielleicht kleben, aber der Großteil wird zurückkommen. Da bin ich mir ganz sicher.
Warum? Weil sich alles irgendwie sehr ähnelt, irgendwann stellt man dann fest das man auch genausogut einen neuen Char bei WOW hätte hochspielen können. Und weil das vielen sowieso voll auf den Keks geht, kann man auch gleich wieder zurück zu WOW wechseln.

Ich finde Blizzard könnte - ausser vernünftigen Content zu bringen, das Gameplay und die Zufriedenheit der Spieler steigern, wenn sie endlich mal nervige- und vor allen Dingen uralte Bugs aus dem Game fixen.
Einge sind so scheisse alt, das man einfach die Nase voll hat, sich ständig diesen Mist reinzuziehen.
Das kommt dann wieder und wieder, dann ist der Boss verbuggt, dann steht der Mob im Boden und greift einen an, ist aber selber schön auf "Entkommen", oder man fliegt ausm Game, wenn man wiederkommt ist man tot, immer wieder gerne in Welten wie Nethersturm, wo man sich die Hacken ablatschen darf^^

Ein weiteres Problem ist halt letztenendes der bereits geschilderte "Schwanzvergleich" im Spiel. Das ist so eine Kinderkacke, zumal es auch nichts wirklich beweist. Wenn ich fette PvP Klamotten trage, kann das bedeuten das ich was draufhabe - kann aber auch sein, das ich Wochenlang einfach 10 Spiele gemacht habe und auf Naß die Klamotten abschmatze. 
Leider seh ich nicht, welchen der beiden Spieler ich vor mir habe, den geskillten, oder den geduldigen^^.
Das Spiel liefert lediglich das Werkzeug, ob man es schafft damit was anzufangen, das ist die Frage und ihr alle wisst was ich meine^^

Genauso ist es mit den T-Sets. Es gibt immer Leute im Raid die sind abartig gut. Machen Damage wie sau, Heilen sich den Arsch ab oder Tanken göttlich. Jedoch sind wir mal ehrlich: 25 Mann, DD, Heiler und Tanks, wieviele davon befinden sich Skillmässig auf Augenhöhe? Wenige. Klar kannste mit T6 abgehen, aber wenn Dich dann ein schlechter equippter Spieler abzieht, dann sieht man den Skill.
Soll heissen, man kann T6 auch zB als schlechtester DD im Raid bekommen, man braucht nur genug Anwesenheit für DKP.
Voll frustrierend für einen wirklich guten Sieler, der sich jedesmal den Arsch aufreisst und in den Stats weit oben steht, aber mal einen Tag nicht am Raid teilnehmen konnte weil er was anderes vorhatte, also nix DKP und nix Item.

Und da wären wir bei meinem größten Hassproblem:
Das Spiel ist meiner Ansicht keines mehr. Es ist wie ein Job. Man loggt ein, sagt Tach, klappert die NPC´s ab und macht erstmal 2 Stunden Dailys. Bei uns aufm Server geht Ini-Mässig kaum noch was. Ausser Kara -Random zwecks Marken farmen. Aber da kommste mit einem blauen Equipteil schon gar nicht mehr mit, weil sie dich für zu schlecht empfinden und nicht inviten ( Kein Scherz, ist so ).
Alle holzen die Dailys, weils halt auch unheimlich Kohle gibt. "Arbeiten - Geld verdienen.

Der Alltag eines jeden ist ungefähr wie folgt:

1: Einloggen, Gildenchat an und Tach sagen.
2: Kurzer Blick in den Chat - blödes geflame im Handelschannel, steht immer nur das selbe: Kaufe/Verkaufe Urnether/ Nethervortex. Kommentare wie:" Du Boon, viel zu teuer. oder Behalte den Scheiss, hol ich mir für Marken selber" folgen.
3: Tief durchatmen und erstmal in die Post schauen. Klasse, neuer Fixpatch, die Items werden nicht korrekt angezeigt. Auch nix neues.
4: Mit einem seufzen aufs Epicmount steigen und NPC´s in Shat abklappern. Dailys holen.
5: In Nagrand und Nethersturm klauen die irgendwelche Vögel das Feuer oder die Manavorräte, obwohl sie eh gleich wieder spawnen, Mist und Outfitter nimmt die blöde Brille für das Feuer immer ab - wieder aufsetzen, Cooldown. Kotz.
6: Dailys abgeben, keine Marke, dafür grüne Level 68 Meleeschamiwaffen, die es vorher zum Leveln nie gab.NIE !! Braucht keiner mehr, 6 G beim Händler.
7: Auf zur Insel. 
8: Voll das Gedrängel, Hordler mit PVP Flag stehen in den NPC´s, hoffen darauf das man sie versehentlich anklickt um einen umzuballern. ( Gegen nen Heiler auch nicht schwer^^ )
9: Blick in den Chat: Wo ist das? Wo steht der? Massenweise blöde Kommentare folgen, nur die Antwort nicht. Ich poste die Position, das dauert 2 Sekunden, man bedankt sich. 3 Minuten später fragen die dummen Flamer von eben, wo steht das? Wo steht der? Chat hochscrollen ist für diese Jungs zu schwer. Würgereiz entsteht in meinem Hals.
10: Blick in den Gildenchat: Ein neuer Level 67 Spieler fragt ob jemand Lust hat ne Ini zu machen. 40 Spieler da, keiner Antwortet, alle machen Dailys. Der Level 67 Spieler loggt nach  5 Minuten Wartezeit auf seinen level 34 Twink um, er hat keine Lust mehr.
11: Ich stehe beim NPC der Bomberquest, warte das keiner direkt vor mir fliegt und hebe dann ab. Langweiliger Flug, da mach ich mir schonmal ne Kippe an. Endlich da: Alles Tot, ach nee da ist einer, Bombe drauf " ENTKOMMEN ". Ich bedanke mich im Geiste bei Blizzard für diesen neuen Content und fliege weiter.
Auf dem Rückweg ist wieder alles down. So ein Schwachsinn. Nach dem 3. oder 9. Mal bin ich dann fertig.
12: Beim Killen der Mobs und befrieden der Roboter werde ich permanent von irgendwelchen Hordlern zum Duell rausgefordert, ich bin voll genervt. 5 Hordler mit Flag stehen um mich herum, lachen und das Zeug was ich brauche droppt auch scheisse. Ich schalte den Ton ingame ab.
13: Endlich fertig mit allem und mit den Nerven. Bloss zurück nach Shat.
14: Kurz ausloggen und was essen - ach nee geht nicht. CD fürs Transmutieren ist frei, schnell was basteln.
Danach noch auf den Banker switchen und 3 Minuten Post abwickeln. 
15: Endlich was essen, aber schnell, in 30 Miuten ist Raid.
16: Der Raid beginnt, Omen geht zwar, aber nicht richtig. Toll. Es folgen endlose Lags und Recount geht auch schon wieder nicht. Ausloggen, neues SW Stats drauf, fertig.
Ich fliege 3-7 mal aus dem Game, Disco, keiner weiss warum, ich schalte alle Addons aus, die ich nicht gerade für den Raid brauche. Kotzt mich an. Der Raid zieht sich , weil alle das nach und nach machen ind die Länge wie ein Kaugummi.
17: Der Raid läuft einigermassen, alle motzen das irgendwas nicht geht, die Laune sinkt weiter.
18:Lootvergabe: Leute ohne Job und ohne Familie schnappen die T-Teile weg, sie haben zwar nur durchschnittlich gespielt aber mehr DKP.
19: Der Raid ist zu Ende. Raus ausm TS, sofort umloggen. Man will Feierabend machen, aber einer will noch kurz was gebaut haben. KURZ^^ Nach 14 mal hin-und herloggen sind endlich alle Mats da. Raschel Raschel ( 15 sek ) und Tadaaa, fertig ist das Teil. Dem "Danke" folgt ein "wie kann ich das wieder gutmachen? "
GAR NICHT, weil ich will nur noch weg.
20: Im Handelschannel wird zu 70 Prozent nur Scheisse geflamed oder sich gegenseitig begrüsst. Ist ja schon ok den Handelschannel zwecks Schwanzvergleich zu später Stunde zu nutzen.Man liest noch kurz mit und schüttelt den Kopf. Es sind jedoch nicht die oft beschriebenen KIDDIES die da so eine Scheisse von sich geben. Es sind zum großen Teil erwachsene Menschen über 30. Ich denke mir das ich diese Leute in JEDER Ini in JEDEM Raid nass machen würde, mich juckts in den Fingern, ich lasse es sein, ich tippe nicht auch noch meinen Senf in den Chat.
21: Ich verabschiede mich per whisper in geeigneter Form von Leuten die ich schätze oder mag.
Im Gildenchat folgt ein "Ciao ich bin raus", kurz abwarten, 4 von nunmehr 17 antworten mit "bb".
Muss reichen, machen gerade alle noch mit ihrem 20. Twink die Dailys....
22: Ich logge aus und in mir kommt so ein richtiges "Geschafft-Feeling " auf.
Jedoch was habe ich "geschafft "?? Dailys? Kann/macht JEDER, aber wirklich JEDER Vogel. Hmm. Raid? Raid lief für mich mal wieder Statstechnisch klasse. Aber momento: Keine Items !! Die hat jemand bekommen, der statistisch für die Hälfte des eigenen, geleisteten bekommen hat. Na da sag ich doch: Fettes Gratz. Mir wird dabei wieder so schlecht das ich kotzen möchte. Repkosten und Buffood sowie Tränke verbraucht.... Aber egal, ich habe ja die Dailys gemacht und in letzter Zeit dadurch Kohle gemacht wie sau^^. Ja aber was habe ich denn nun "geschafft "?? Nur eine Sache: Ich habe meine Freizeit mit diesem Scheiss geradezu  "vernichtet " Mit diesem trockenen Resumé fahr ich den Rechner runter und schleiche mich leise ins Bett, damit  es keine Mecker gibt, wie lange man wieder gezockt hat....

ENDE

Mich würde es echt mal interessieren, ob es euch genauso geht^^

Greetz


----------



## !Jo (3. April 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist ja das die Story nicht EA/Mythic gehört sondern GamesWorkshop. Sollte War mit irgendeinem Himmelschreienden Unsinn daherkommen könnte im schlimmsten Fall ihnen die Lizenz entzogen werden und dann müssen sie die Server runterfahren.
> Wenn sie irgendwelche Erweiterungen machen *MUSS* das zuvor von GW abgesegnet werden, und Chatay und die Gebiete im Osten werden auch leider erst kommen sobald es dafür beim TT auch Armeen dazu gibt.



wieso? GW kanns ja auch umgekehrt machen... sie lassen Content im MMORPG zu und hypen dadurch die dann bald erscheinenden neuen Armeen... muss ja nicht die ganze Katze aus dem Sack gelassen werden. Ein gleichzeitiger "Release" wär z.B. ja auch denkbar. Kommt natürlich alles drauf an, wie die Vertrauensbasis zwischen Mythic und GW dann ist. ^^

Warhammer hat definitiv sehr viel Background, da mach ich mir nicht Sorgen, dass irgendwann so komisches WoW Zeugs mir vorgesetzt wird. Aber lasst doch mal diese Provokationen in Richtung WoW ... den Thread hätte man auch anders nennen können... dann muss ich nicht ständig an so kindischen Flames vorbeiscrollen beim Durchlesen. :-P

An eine Kuschelatmosphäre in WAR glaub ich auch nicht im geringsten. Das hat in DaoC schon gut geklappt bei 3 Reichen, wo es öfter mal zwei gg. einen heißt, sich aber letzten Endes alle gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen. ^__^


----------



## Visi0n (3. April 2008)

es ist doch im endeffekt fantasy warum muss da ein orc alles zerreißen oder sich nach aussage wie ein hooligan aufführen .. fantasy ist nix anderes als fantasie und es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen wie man diese figuren etc. sieht ein zwerg muss da auch nicht immer stur und stolz sein nur weil es uns die medien usw. vorgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (3. April 2008)

CiaoMarco schrieb:


> EEEEEEEwig langer Beitrag
> 
> Mich würde es echt mal interessieren, ob es euch genauso geht^^
> 
> Greetz




Also ich würde sagen wenn du deinen "Alltag" so siehst ,dann lass WoW mal ein paar Wochen aus.Spielen sollte Spaß machen und ohne diese Würgereize auskommen.Nuja...

mein Senf is ja schon abgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (3. April 2008)

Deswegen heißts auch MMO und nicht MMORPG


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. April 2008)

Wie wahr, trotz allem bin ich aber der Ansicht das W.a.r sich halten wird.
Es hat einfach die Richtige Fangemeinde & bietet PvP Content.
Wenn die also alles richtig machen & das game nicht ne Wertung
unter 80% bekommt wird sich WAR wenigstens im PvP durchsetzen.

Was RP angeht, schließe ich mich einigen Vorpostern einfach an,
sein ding durchziehen und vll "etabliert" sich das von alleine zur normal-faktor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (3. April 2008)

Tja ob in War wirklich was geht sieht man erst wenn das li, äh wenn der Release ansteht.

Klar stören die Gnome in WOW aber ob nun Schmusekurs oder Killonsight auf dem PvP Realm herrscht bestimmt die community und das wird bei War nach Release bzw. Monat(e) danach  auch nicht anders sein.


----------



## CiaoMarco (3. April 2008)

Sollen eigentlich die Schreibfehler im Avatar der "Toamte" sein?


----------



## Metadron72 (3. April 2008)

was ich ja ganz lustig finde das alles was hier so steht, so ziemlich identisch ist, mit dem was in den foren stand bevor wow erschien...
ich hab da so ein gefühl das nach einiger zeit genau dieselben dinge hier auch bemängelt werden, wie derzeit bei wow. wie auch immer reicht ja schon wenn war ne zeit lang wieder mal was neues ist.
wobei die probleme in meinen augen immer dieselben bleiben werden egal wie das spiel sich gerade nennt,  da es meist eher von den spielern kommt wie vom game, die entwickler richten sich halt nach der mehrzahl der zahlenden kunden und das wird auch hier nicht viel anders sein.

hoffen wir einfach das beste


----------



## Kayzu (3. April 2008)

Also nur mal so btw.
Hab früher mal auf nem RP Server gezockt und ich muss sagen es gibt scho noch einiges an Rollenspielt.
Zum Beispiel gibts nen Orc-Hunter der nur Nahkampfwaffen benutzt.
Und er spielt seine Rolle ganz gut, denn er hat bei nem Fight seinen Abzugsfinger für die Flinte verloren, ergo kann er nichtmehr schiessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Sowas muss dir erstmal einfallen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Deswegen heißts auch MMO und nicht MMORPG



Ich hoffe das soll Sarkasmus sein; und sollten Leute anfangen deine Äußerung ernst zu nehmen, habe ich hier einen winzigen Ausschnitt vom W.a.r. FAQ:

*F. Was ist Warhammer online Age of Reckoning (WAR)?*
A. Warhammer online Age of Reckoning (WAR) ist das neue MMO*RPG* (Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game) von EA Mythic.


Das selbe gilt übrigens auch für WoW.


----------



## Caradon (3. April 2008)

CiaoMarco schrieb:


> Der Alltag eines jeden ist ungefähr wie folgt:
> 
> 1: Einloggen, Gildenchat an und Tach sagen.
> 2: Kurzer Blick in den Chat - blödes geflame im Handelschannel, steht immer nur das selbe: Kaufe/Verkaufe Urnether/ Nethervortex. Kommentare wie:" Du Boon, viel zu teuer. oder Behalte den Scheiss, hol ich mir für Marken selber" folgen.
> ...




Bei mir war nach 1. in der letzten Zeit schluss. Einlogelogt, Ausgelogt (mehrere Tage), in die Accountverwaltung, Abo gekündigt.


Meine MMO(rpg) Hoffnungen sind halt momentan WAR und AoC. Wobei mich WAR vor allem reizt, weil es eben Warhammer ist. Ich habe jahrelang das Tabletop gespielt bzw. spiele immer noch und da hat man einfach einen ganz anderen Bezug zu der Thematik als bei WoW, wo man die Welt nur aus den Warcraftspielen kannte. Die Warhammer Welt hat man eigentlich richtig erlebt, man hat den Fluff in sich aufgesogen und immer wieder packende Schlachten erlebt. Wenn WAR wirklich das bietet, was es verspricht, nämlich Krieg, dann wird das ganz großes Kino. An AoC reizt mich vor allem die Spielmechanik und hauptsächlich, dass es eben mal low-Fantasy ist, nicht vollgepackt mit Zwergen, Elfen und Orks (habe nichts dagegen, aber AoC könnte einfach mal frischen Wind in die ganzen Fantasy-Spiele bringen). Ich werde sicherlich beides ausprobieren und mir dann überlegen, welchem Spiel ich mich widmen werde.

Meinen WoW Account werde ich jedenfalls nicht nochmal aktivieren. WoW war ein tolles Spiel und ich hatte echt viel Spaß damit, aber letztendlich hat es sich in die falsche Richtung entwickelt, zu wenig Atmosphäre gehabt (dieser komische Halbfrieden... zum kotzen!) und vor allem: bis auf wenige Ausnahmen eine total verkommene Community. Auf einem nicht RP-Server hätte ich es sicher nicht so lange ausgehalten.


----------



## chopi (3. April 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> und
> die Daranei laden mit einem Raumschiff ich mein... WTF!? ^^



vorneweg: ich spiele wow z.Z. nicht (so ca. 2wochen) weis nicht, wann diese pause vorbei ist,vllt auch heute
ausserdem habe ich niemals wc3 gespielt,ich kann also keine vergleiche zu dem spiel vorlegen

Jedoch lese ich die WoW-romane und,auch wenn ich erst beim zweiten bin und den auch nicht fertig gelesen habe,da ich nur sehr selten lese, kann ich dir sagen,dass die dreaneis viele welten bereist haben,bis sie letztendlich auf der welt,auf der wir unsere encounter killen,abgestürzt sind. Ausserdem dürft ihr nicht damit begründen,dass es ein raumschiff gibt. dieses "raumschiff" ist,nach aussage von Velen,wenn ich mich richtig errinere,aus einem material,das sich irgendwo zwischen metall und lebewesen einordnet.Kurz kann man es mit _Magie_ beschreiben.



Grizzla schrieb:


> Die einziegst wahre Allianz/Horden Klasse ist aufeinmal bei der
> anderen Fraktion oder die Blutelfen tauchen aufeinmal auf


wie wäre die erklärung,dass sich die fraktionen in schlachten immer mehr "abgelernt" haben? vieleicht auch aus schmuck,der dem schamenen bzw paladin geholfen hat?



CiaoMarco schrieb:


> Der Alltag eines jeden ist ungefähr wie folgt:
> 
> 1: Einloggen, Gildenchat an und Tach sagen.
> 2: Kurzer Blick in den Chat - blödes geflame im Handelschannel, steht immer nur das selbe: Kaufe/Verkaufe Urnether/ Nethervortex. Kommentare wie:" Du Boon, viel zu teuer. oder Behalte den Scheiss, hol ich mir für Marken selber" folgen.
> [...]



ich glaube,du hast das "leben" eines 70ers perfekt zusammengefasst

lg


----------



## Hesdajin (3. April 2008)

Die Hoffnung auf "RP" in Computerspielen habe ich schon lange aufgegeben.
Der kürzlich verstorbene Gary Gygax hat es passend so ausgedrückt:

"Solange es keine direkte Kommunikation zwischen dem Spielleiter und den Spielern gibt und diese Kommunikation die Entscheidungen des Spielleiters beeinflusst, ist kein nennenswertes Rollenspiel zu sehen, obwohl Computerspieler natürlich gewisse Rollen annehmen und in den Grenzen des vorgegebenen Charakters spielen."

Das einzige was ich noch erwarte ist gutes Gameplay und das die anderen Spieler sich mit Namen und Verhalten halbwegs an den Hintergrund halten und nicht alles mit "lol" "du boon" etc etc. versauen.
Ich mag die Welt von Warhammer und Warhammer 40k, hab das TT gespielt und einige Romane im Schrank stehen.
Aber wenn ich RP will setz ich mich mit Kumpels an nen Tisch und zock das Pen&Paper RPG. Ist deutlich stressfreier und lustiger als zu versuchen RP in einem MMO aufzuziehen.


----------



## waven (3. April 2008)

@ TE --->

Das sehe ich alles genau so. Da bin ich mit dir 100% einer Meinung. 

Letzens, ich natürlich PvP auf ''an'' auf einem PvE Server in Strengelthorn mit meinen twink am questen, kommt eine Gruppe Allianzler vorbei. LvL 40-42, sie hatten auch PvP. Was wäre früher gewesen? Die 3 hätten mich gehauen. Stattdessen winken sie mir und reiten weiter, einen hatte ich aber noch erwischt... Der ist zu spät losgeritten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das wird mit WAR anders!!!


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. April 2008)

Joa jeder will RP, aber es ist sichtlich schwer zu erbringen wenn nicht
alle davon überzeugt sind es auch zu tun...

Eine Frage möcht ich dann doch einwerfen,
mir wäre nicht aufgefallen das es in WAR verschiedene Sprachen gibt.
Ik mene da Orkze sprechsn ihra orkzische sprachse...
..und die Menschen sprechen ganz normal, genauso wie Chaos(Verdorbene Menschen)

Wird es dann also "möglich" sein mit den anderen Fraktionen zu kommunizieren?
zB auch RP anzuwenden. Von wegen aah da stump krischt an aufa mutze!
??? Würde mich interessieren, weiß da jemand was von???

Die Sache bei WoW find ich net so doll...


mfg malarki  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. April 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Joa jeder will RP, aber es ist sichtlich schwer zu erbringen wenn nicht
> alle davon überzeugt sind es auch zu tun...
> 
> Eine Frage möcht ich dann doch einwerfen,
> ...


da gibts garantiert schon irgendwas in den geschiten von warhammer zu. ohne das jetzt allerdings zu wissen wünsche ich mir das man jeden , zummindest mit shout-sachen, ansprechen kann. kommt einfach cooler wenn der gegner hört was der orc-anführer zu seiner armee brüllt, um den gegner schon vor dem gefecht zu demutivieren^^


----------



## Kontinuum (3. April 2008)

Aber alles in allem kann ich nicht verstehen, warum die ganzen RP'ler, wenn es um den RP bereich gibt immer alle klischees abgedeckt haben? Der stoische Zwerg, der rechtschaffene (Sigmar)-priester usw.
Klar in Warhammer sind diese Eigenschaften vorprogrammiert; Dass z.B Chaos die ultra Pösen Mutanten sind etc.  Aber in WoW sollte es auch theoretisch möglich sein, dass der nett und kumpelhaft aussehende Zwerg egentlich nen Dieb und Mörder ist. Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten sollten da doch schon recht offen stehen, oder net?

ist jetzt nur meine Meinung, bin selber kein rpler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (3. April 2008)

ich kann CiaoMarco nur recht geben aus diesem grund habe ich mit wow aufghört.

was mich auch noch gestört hat waren die inies die sich anch der zeit doch alle gleichen. Obwohl ich doch einige nette leute kennen gelernt habe bin ich froh diese endscheidung getroffen zu haben.

Und ich hoffe das WAr so richtig gut wird denn leider kann mann das ja im moment nicht sagen


----------



## Draco1985 (3. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> vorneweg: ich spiele wow z.Z. nicht (so ca. 2wochen) weis nicht, wann diese pause vorbei ist,vllt auch heute
> ausserdem habe ich niemals wc3 gespielt,ich kann also keine vergleiche zu dem spiel vorlegen
> 
> Jedoch lese ich die WoW-romane und,auch wenn ich erst beim zweiten bin und den auch nicht fertig gelesen habe,da ich nur sehr selten lese, kann ich dir sagen,dass die dreaneis viele welten bereist haben,bis sie letztendlich auf der welt,auf der wir unsere encounter killen,abgestürzt sind. Ausserdem dürft ihr nicht damit begründen,dass es ein raumschiff gibt. dieses "raumschiff" ist,nach aussage von Velen,wenn ich mich richtig errinere,aus einem material,das sich irgendwo zwischen metall und lebewesen einordnet.Kurz kann man es mit _Magie_ beschreiben.



Hochtechnologie sieht für jemanden mit entsprechend geringerem Techlevel nur wie Magie aus. Käme zum Beispiel ein Rebellen-Kämpfer aus Star Wars nach Mittelerde, würde man ihn wegen seines High-Tech-Equipments für einen Magier (oder Dämon) halten.

Und Vehikel mit organischer (sprich lebender) Panzerung kommen eher aus dem Sci-Fi-, als dem Fantasygenre. Beispiele gefällig?

Schiffe der Breen oder von von "Spezies 8472" aus Star Trek.
Schiffe der Vorlonen und Schatten aus Babylon 5.
In gewisser Weise auch die Necrons aus Warhammer 40k (deren Monolithen ja auch aus "lebendem Metall" bestehen).


----------



## Wolfner (3. April 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Aber alles in allem kann ich nicht verstehen, warum die ganzen RP'ler, wenn es um den RP bereich gibt immer alle klischees abgedeckt haben? Der stoische Zwerg, der rechtschaffene (Sigmar)-priester usw.
> Klar in Warhammer sind diese Eigenschaften vorprogrammiert; Dass z.B Chaos die ultra Pösen Mutanten sind etc.  Aber in WoW sollte es auch theoretisch möglich sein, dass der nett und kumpelhaft aussehende Zwerg egentlich nen Dieb und Mörder ist. Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten sollten da doch schon recht offen stehen, oder net?
> 
> ist jetzt nur meine Meinung, bin selber kein rpler
> ...



Chaos ist NICHT das Böse!
Und Imperium ist NICHT gut!

Zerstörung ist außerdem nicht die Horde und Ordnung schon gar nicht die Allianz.

Aber bei einem muss ich dir rechtgeben: Die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten hinsichtlich der Gesinnung für den Charakter sind im RP frei! (allerdings wenn möglich im Rahmen der jeweiligen Gesellschaft zu halten um lore-treu und realistisch zu bleiben, näheres dazu => siehe Armeebücher)



Scheiße, na, des miass ma nu üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. April 2008)

*HMMM....*

Ihr weicht alle ein wenig vom Thema ab,
warum behauptet ihr denn das es an den möglichkeiten liegt?
Niemand hat doch jemals bestritten bzw. Grund dazu gehabt, es zu bestreiten.
Das RP frei möglich ist, egal in welcher Form.

*Ich stimme euch zu, RP kann man ausleben wie man will!*
So lange man sich an das "Zeitalter" / "Umgebung" hällt.

Das Problem ist nur das niemand RP auslebt, weil sie entweder kb haben,
weil sie geflamet werden, es ihnen peinlich ist oder niemand mitmacht
weil er eins der vorherigen Probleme hat.

RP kann man ausleben wie man lustich is, aber machts auch x)

Kappierta ier nulpn? Okrzisch sprecha ista einfakste vonda weld!
Gehda in eura köppe rinn? Sons mosh's iks eusch rain! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (3. April 2008)

Nun mal sehn wie Mythic bzw GOA die Sache regelt. Ich erinnere mich an DAoC, da gab es immer wieder von GM´s geleitete Events. Also wo die GM´s wirklich mal spiel leiter im Sinne des Rollenspiels waren. Sie riefen auf sich zu sammeln und gemeinsam los zu ziehen, um zum beispiel einer großen Invasion von Monstern zu begegnen die sie überall spawnen liessen. Später wurde das dann fort gesetzt und man konnte herausfinden wer hinter der Invasion steckte und schliesslich im Finale wurden die Hintermänner der Invasion besiegt. Diese art von Events dauerten mehrere Tage.

 Und auch mit The Dragons Revenge erzählt Mythic eine nette geschichte, ich habe nur den Anfang angespielt wei mein Account mittlerweile wieder Deaktiviert ist. Es gab auch Realm übergreifende Events wo die sonst miteinander verfeindeten 3 Völker wohl oder Übel zusammen arbeiten mussten. Nun mal sehen ob Mythic/GOA es hinkriegt das es solche von Richtigen spielleitern geleitete events wieder geben wird.


----------



## gultis (3. April 2008)

ich wäre ja für nen WAr Rp server wo man 5 fragen zum hintergrund beantworten müsste (einmalig) um überhaupt drauf zu kommen 
sicher kann man rp ausleben wie man mag aber es solte sich auch am hintergrund orientiren je nach spiel welches man spielt


----------



## airace (3. April 2008)

jabor schrieb:


> Jop ich habe auch vor mit Wow aufzuhören... ich hab einfach keine lust mehr, immer das ständige (ruf)gefarme und die nach dem 2ten mal langweilig gewordenen dailyquests... rp is in wow überhaupt nich mehr vorhanden, auf nem RP server wirste blöd angeschnautzt wenn du rp benutzt usw usf...
> ich hoffe WAR wird da besser...
> aber da hab ich eigentlich keine bedenken
> Vorallem die Zwerge gefallen mir richtig gut in WAR (nich so wie in wow, wo sie meiner meinung nach, als blödlich dargestellt werden)



Bin genau deiner meinung die zwerge in WoW ein bischen zu dünn, dumm und undickköpfick (cooles wort)
wenn ich mit meinem Zwerg hammer träger spiele, werde ich es genauso tun wie ein Zwerg ich werde einen Soooo dicken Kopf haben das ich durch keine Tür mehr passen würde ^^ und dauer dicht kommt noch dazu ^^
und hofflentlcih werden das meine kameraden auch tun das macht das ganze noch viel lustiger...
Bsp:
Elb : Loss Dicker Zwerg greife [mosnter xy] an ! oder kannst du nur Saufen..
Zwerg : wennigsten hab ich was auf den Rippen und Kippe nicht beim Ersten Schlag aus den Lartschen...
USW.

MFG AIRACE


----------



## mendiger (3. April 2008)

ne gute rollenspiel community wird es in war warscheinlich nicht geben.
aber hoffentlich wird se was besser als inb wow. 
ich hasse das verhalten von meinen freunden in wow immer nur leveln bzw. daylyquests, bosse legen, ehre sammmeln..... rollenspiel kennen die gar nich du has auch gar nich die möglichkeit ma rolenzuspielen, das regt mich auf im moment spiele ich hdro doch da ist nach meinen bisherigen erfahrungen auf den normalen servern auch keine viel bessere community. es ist einfach so heutzutage. leider.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> ..... rollenspiel kennen die gar nich du has auch gar nich die möglichkeit ma rolenzuspielen, das regt mich auf



Genau das meinte ich auch, *voll-zustimm*

Ebenso finde ich auch das man keine RP-Server anschaffen sollte,
das muss von selbst gehen & wiederholt sag ich nur: Ich zieh mein ding durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.... Denn bei WoW ist es bereits zu spät mit RP anzufangen, da
wird man höchsten geflamet. Also zu anfang direkt loslegen,
und die Leute dazu motivieren mitzumachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Viele wissen garnicht wie cool RP sein kann!*


----------



## insertcoolname (3. April 2008)

Bin zwar kein Rollenspieler, muss dem Threadersteller aber zustimmen. 

Bei WoW fühlt es sich ein wenig nach kaltem Krieg an, die Fraktionen sind sich zwar nicht grün aber ausser ein paar Scharmützeln ist da nicht viel. Der Krieg wird auch nicht von Blizz forciert, bzw. kommt es mir eher so vor, als würden die Fraktionen sich einander angenähert. Die Arenen und Schlachtfelder haben das Flair von sportlichen Wettkämpfen und nicht von einer Schlacht.

WAR macht das ganz anders, da geht es mit Level 1 direkt los mit Gegner verkloppen. Die jeweiligen Fraktionen stehen schon an der Front und warten nur auf den Startschuss. Das wird sicher dynamischer und spannender als der WOW Einstieg.

Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass Blizz sicher auch nicht auf den direkten Krieg aus war sondern eher so eine "Macht was ihr wollt" Philosophie an die Spieler weitergegeben hat.


----------



## Badumsaen (4. April 2008)

Kann Malarki nur zustimmen, finde auch dass es keinen extra RP server geben sollte. Denn dauer RP auf biegen und brechen kann auch ziemlich nervig werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem sind dann die normalen server für viele ne Art freibrief für "ololol, boon" usw.

nochwas offtopic: Stereotype, darf ich das Zitat in deiner Signatur ernst nehmen? Darf ich jubeln und frolocken? Violator ist entlich gebannt? Wenn ja: Dass wurde aber auch zeit! Wollte schon nen Thread aufmachen ob so ein Verhalten einfach geduldet wird.


----------



## Angron (4. April 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> *Story/Traditionelle Sachen:* War > WoW -
> Das ist für mich auch so ein richtig dicker Punkt, EA hält sich ans
> Warhammer Universum das heißt es sie werden nicht die Story
> wie bei WoW versauen.. ich mein bei WoW.. ein 25iger
> ...



Zu dem Punkt muss man etwas klarstellen - das Warhammer-Universum existiert ungleich länger als das Warcraft-Pendant. Games Workshop hat in jahrzehntelanger Kleinstarbeit mit x Dutzend Erweiterungen des Tabletopspiels, Zusatzgeschichten und Hintergrundinfos so dermassen viel Hintergrundmaterial geliefert (allein schon dass für viele Storytables "echte" Fantasy-Autoren schreiben zeigt nen derben Unterschied), dass das Warcraft-Universum dagegen storymässig einfach wie ein Dünnpfiff erscheint.

Zur WoW-Story: Blizzard schreibt die Geschichte fortlaufend weiter, d.h. im eigentlichen Sinn "versauen" kann man nichts, da kein Hintergrund da ist der beachtet werden müsste. Sie können einfach Dinge hinzuerfinden/weglassen, die mit Sicherheit nicht bei jedem Gamer auf Freude stossen. Aaaber - das ist deren gutes Recht als Copyright-Inhaber. 

Zum Vergleich - GW könnte die (sicherlich abstrakte, aber vorhandene) Entscheidung treffen, dass die Bretonen als eigene Rasse im Classic-Universum nichts mehr taugen, ne Geschichte vom Untergang Bretonias schreiben und damit wär's vorbei. Versaut GW dann das Universum? Für einige Spieler vielleicht - aber Author darf machen, wie's ihm beliebt. EA hat bis zu einem gewissen Grad freien Bestimmungsgrad - die Bretonen/Vampire/Skaven tauchen auch nicht als spielbare Rasse auf, was mich als ehemaligen Tabletop-Vampir-Spieler zugegebenermassen etwas ärgert. Deswegen werd ich WAR aber trotzdem anspielen - ganz einfach weil die Umsetzung wohl wirklich stimmig wird.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (4. April 2008)

Naja ich bin überzeugt War wird solange gut bis all die Leute die schon über WoW nur gemeckert haben endlich alle bei War sind. Dann fangen sie an sich das nächste Spiel kaputt zu flamen und zu heulen. Natürlicher Kreislauf würde ich sagen. WoW hat mich bis jetzt 3 Jahre zufrieden gestellt mit höhen und tiefen solang hab ich bisher noch an keinem Game Spass gehabt. AoC und War haben zwar ne gute Chance daran zu kommen, aber das sieht man dann wenn´s ne weile raus ist. 

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als alle unbedingt Hellgate london zocken wollten und schon lange vor Release hies es Hellgate wird WoW vom Markt drängen blablub. Man sieht ja was draus geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanchesZero (4. April 2008)

Man sollte sich aber auch nicht der Illusion hingeben, das eine Gute Basisstorry ein gutes Spiel macht. Und ob GWS  da am längeren Hebel sitzt, oder am Ende doch ehr EA wegen der $$$, ist auch seht fraglich. (Wer ist hier wem dankbar?) Was anderes: Nach dem ganzen Hype haben mich die ingame Videos von WAR sogar tief enttäuscht, zumal die Optik vom Spiel schon fertig ist. 

HdRO ist auch eine "kleines" spiel im Vergleich zu anderen, aber ist zumindest hübsch.


----------



## Moagim (4. April 2008)

In wie fern enttäuscht von der Optik? 
Im Sinne von zu schlechte Grafik im Vergleich dazu was technisch programmierbar/möglich wäre?


Bei "Hochglanzgrafikpracht" habe ,zumindest ich selbst, immer den Gedanken im Kopf: 

"Kann ich dann tatsächlich damit rechnen das Große Schlachten überhaupt klappen, wenn der eigene PC schon anfängt zu hecheln?"


Die Masse wird keinen PC haben der die derzeitigen Grafikmöglichkeiten (wie man sie in Offlinespielen ja immer mehr sieht) in einem Onlinespiel bewältigen kann.

Die Optik ist besser als WoW (muss man schon zugeben) mehr will ich gar nicht.

Lieber eine bessere Umsetzung des Spiels und eine Armee hinter sich sowie gegen sich, 
anstatt "Hochglanzgrafikpracht" und nur ein paar Kameraden sowie Gegner die da mitmachen können.

Mag ja sein das HdRO hübsch ist, hat aber auch nicht das Ziel große Massen an Spielern aufeinander loszulassen.


----------



## Feuerfalke (5. April 2008)

So punkt eins zu dem es gibt rp in wow, natürlich gibts das nicht aber das liegt an den spielern nich an bilzz, "rp ist was du draus machst" 

und punkt zwei seid bc ist die story im eimer, ich denke net so ich bin froh das es in wow eben nich nur nach high fantasy schema F vorgeht und das andere element ein gebracht werden als die Zb. die okrs sind wild und dumm die zwerge sind stur und ehrenfoll etc. wenn ihr sollche welten wollt spiel everquest oder hdro, ich konnte es schon früher net leiden als ich noch "pen&paper rpg´s" gespiel habe das die meisten leute ein so begrenzten horizont haben und net auserhalt von den geschaffenen grenzen eines genres denken und das sofort als sakrieleg ansehen wenn man genau diesese macht. Mal ganz davon ab gesehen das es nun mal die story der billz entwikler ist und zu dem thema aliens die gabs sogar in hdr der mutter aller fantasy storrys schon da sind nämlich die zauber aller gandalf eigentlich auserweltliche geistwesen die den körper eines menschen übernehmen.

punkt drei die grafik, ist vollkommen ok und sie soll auch net brutal und marzialich sein das sie das auch noch nie war das wow auch vorher schon in einer Anime ähnlichen grafik gestalltet war und auch genau das einer der gründe war wie so warcraft 3 so erfolgreich war.

abschliesent kann ich nur sagen wem es net gefällt der soll halt gehen und nicht die foren voll heulen, und sich so ein tolles high fantasy spiel suchen, aber meiner meinung nach gib der erfolg WoW bis jetzt recht

ps.: bin echt mal gespann ob WAR entlich mal ein ein echter konkurent für WoW wird


----------



## Draco1985 (5. April 2008)

Feuerfalke schrieb:


> So punkt eins zu dem es gibt rp in wow, natürlich gibts das nicht aber das liegt an den spielern nich an bilzz, "rp ist was du draus machst"



Es liegt an Blizzard, weil sie ein Spiel gemacht haben, das... naja, sagen wir mal ganz höflich "vom inneren Kind geleitete" Spieler anzieht wie faulendes Fleisch die Maden. Und weil sie nicht willens sind, die von ihnen selbst festgesetzten Regeln zum Zusammenspiel auch durchzusetzen. Es könnte ja sonst ein Spieler kündigen...



> und punkt zwei seid bc ist die story im eimer, ich denke net so ich bin froh das es in wow eben nich nur nach high fantasy schema F vorgeht und das andere element ein gebracht werden als die Zb. die okrs sind wild und dumm die zwerge sind stur und ehrenfoll etc. wenn ihr sollche welten wollt spiel everquest oder hdro, ich konnte es schon früher net leiden als ich noch "pen&paper rpg´s" gespiel habe das die meisten leute ein so begrenzten horizont haben und net auserhalt von den geschaffenen grenzen eines genres denken und das sofort als sakrieleg ansehen wenn man genau diesese macht.



Aua, so viel Text und so wenig Sinn... Pass auf, ich mach es kurz:

WoW = billige "wir schmeißen einfach mal alles in einen Topf was wir cool finden"-Kombination von Fantasy und Sci-Fi ohne große Hintergedanken.

FF XII (zweitbestes Beispiel bis dato IMO und etwas näher an WoW als die Nummer eins, nämlich Shadowrun) = durchdachte, komplexe und stimmige Welt in der Fantasy und Sci-Fi verschmolzen wurden.

Wenn dir "Standard Fantasy" nicht zusagt, dann gibt es Dutzende bessere Alternativen zu WC, insbesondere Shadowrun, einige Final Fantasy-Teile (IX, X und XII) oder alles von Terry Pratchett. Nur glaube nicht, dass WoW der heilige Gral des Fantasy ist. WoW ist genausoweit vom Standard-Fantasy entfernt wie HdR oder WHFB - nicht wirklich weit. Es baut auf exakt denselben Klischees, Rassen und Storyelementen auf, wie tausende Stories vor ihm.



> zu dem thema aliens die gabs sogar in hdr der mutter aller fantasy storrys schon da sind nämlich die zauber aller gandalf eigentlich auserweltliche geistwesen die den körper eines menschen übernehmen.



Gandalf ist kein "Alien", sondern das Äquivalent eines Engels.



> punkt drei die grafik, ist vollkommen ok und sie soll auch net brutal und marzialich sein das sie das auch noch nie war das wow auch vorher schon in einer Anime ähnlichen grafik gestalltet war und auch genau das einer der gründe war wie so warcraft 3 so erfolgreich war.



WoWs Grafikstil ist NICHT "Anime-ähnlich"! Eher Disney-ähnlich. Der Unterschied ist simpel: Bei Disney sind die "Guten" hübsch und die "Bösen" hässlich und/oder Furchteinflößend, wie im Märchen. Das Aussehen des Charakters ist eine Erweiterung seiner Persönlichkeit.

Die meisten Animes sind da wesentlich komplexer in ihren Charakterdarstellungen. Oder wie erklärt sich sonst, dass Sephiroth ein Bishonen-Charakter ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (6. April 2008)

als ich mir damals anno 2005 WoW kaufte dachte ich mir "cool da gibts untote, die sind bestimm richtig bböööössseee" (denkste)  aber mittlerweile is der saft draußen.... irgendwie vermisse ich langsam den *boah-fett* effekt. deshalb habe ich mir auch gleich die warhammer CE vorbestellt weil das ist etwas neues, etwas blutiges, etwas für erwachsene und ich hoffe, dass das die usk auch so sieht (bitte wenigstens ab 16) weil ich halte das nicht mehr aus (teilweise) ich spiele auf einem rpg server, gut ich halte mich auch nicht daran dass es rpg ist, aber wenn ein jäger Snaiper oda so heißt dann denke cih mir *oh man* und ich freue mich schon auf warhammer denn da geht es nur um

"Krieg, Blut, Organe"

DAS ist ein mmo im kriegsstyle und nicht sowas wie wow. es macht zwar imma noch fun mit meinem warri zu spielen und andere klassen zu testen aber die quests sind immer die gleichen die highraid instanzen sehen sowieso nur sehr gute gilden oder die leute von buffed.de^^


----------



## Lorwand (6. April 2008)

@Draco1985

MADE MY DAY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@CiaoMarco

Sehr schön geschrieben zeigt deutlich auf was in WoW falsch laufen kann. Hoffe das es sowas in WAR net gibt.


----------



## Yarom (6. April 2008)

Ich seh das ähnlich, wie einige andere. "RP ist, was du draus machst" sollte der WAR-RP-Community doch ein Ansporn sein, sofort mit Release ordentlich loszulegen. 

Ich selbst bin in WoW (bevor ich aufgehört habe) RPler gewesen, habe aber auch lange auf einem PvP-Server gespielt. Wenn du auf solchen Servern einfach mal bisschen RP machst, horchen viele Leute auf (so wars bei mir). 

Viele wissen eigentlich garnicht, was RP ist und haben es von Anfang an unter Worten, wie "freaky" oder "pro" abgestempelt und wollen nichts damit zu tun haben. Aber wenn man Spieler direkt mit RP konfrontiert, schalten sich viele plötzlich mit ein, auch wenn sie es vorher nie gemacht haben. 

Also ich werd in WAR meinen Char voll durchziehen und ich hoffe, vielleicht auf meinem Weg Richtung Lvl 40 einige "mitzunehmen", die RP einfach ansprechend finden.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (6. April 2008)

Yarom schrieb:


> Ich seh das ähnlich, wie einige andere. "RP ist, was du draus machst" sollte der WAR-RP-Community doch ein Ansporn sein, sofort mit Release ordentlich loszulegen.
> 
> Ich selbst bin in WoW (bevor ich aufgehört habe) RPler gewesen, habe aber auch lange auf einem PvP-Server gespielt. Wenn du auf solchen Servern einfach mal bisschen RP machst, horchen viele Leute auf (so wars bei mir).
> 
> ...



/sign. 

Das ist die beste Art andere zu Motivieren & RP zu Etablieren.
Von Anfang an loslegen nicht aufhören dann wird das allgemein
von der Community auch akzeptiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

